# Bush won ND



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

Polls are closed and he has won


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Ya great but Hoeven was re-elected......there goes hunting......


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Bush is winning down here too.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

It looks like Thune has a shot at taking out Daschle, that would be huge!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

It is 50/50 right now it is going to be a close one.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well Thune pulled it off.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I just am sick about four more years of Hoeven. I bet he has an axe to grind with sportsmen now!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: I knew it was coming but the reality is here!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Bush won ND and SD?!? Talk about a shocker! (sarcasm)


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

Bush winning all the farming states? Must be a lot of rich farmers. My grandpa always say "those rich ones get the same check as I do out of there mailbox". To bad so many democrats think there republicans.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I think the era of party voting is over. It seems to me most now vote for the individual they feel is most qualified for the job.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That is the way i am going to vote when I turn 18. I am going to vote for the one that will do the best to help me and the country out.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

But if u have a republican President and a democrat congress then nothing gets done!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That is true.


----------

